# Chronometre Licita



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is one of my watches. A Chronometre Licita. I don't know anything about it, any information appreciated. It has a hinge at the bottom of the back cover, but I have failed to open it. I don't know if it has any jewels.



Watch Chronometre Licita by velocipede228822, on Flickr



Watch Licita Back. by velocipede228822, on Flickr


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

With there being a hinge it rules out the possibility of a screw back.

With the watch held face down examine the interface between case back and case body. Most snap fit case backs have a small recess at about the 2 o'clock position (we're still looking at the watch face down so slightly to the right of the winding stem) where you can insert a case knife and ease the back open.

Don't be tempted to use a screw driver - from personal experience there are three likely outcomes;

1. the screw driver slips and gouges the case

2. the case suddely yields when you are applying maximum force and the screw driver wrecks the movement

3, you slip and stab yourself in the palm of your hand (which is, I am told, painful.)

Julian (L)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> With there being a hinge it rules out the possibility of a screw back.
> 
> With the watch held face down examine the interface between case back and case body. Most snap fit case backs have a small recess at about the 2 o'clock position (we're still looking at the watch face down so slightly to the right of the winding stem) where you can insert a case knife and ease the back open.
> 
> ...


Good advise Julian i have tried number 3 and done that ouch 

bowie


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You need a bluntish knife to open cases. A proper case-knife is of course, best, but if you can't use that, then a pocketknife probably works just as well. Or a butter-spreader.

I daresay, you could probably pop this thing open with your bare hands...so long as you didn't just clip your fingernails.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Licita is a trade mark of the Maison Neuberg, 31 Av. des Gobelin, Paris, France. That was a merchant for watches and jewellery.

Andreas


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Licita is a trade mark of the Maison Neuberg, 31 Av. des Gobelin, Paris, France. That was a merchant for watches and jewellery.
> 
> Andreas


Thanks for all the advice guys. I have a proper case opener, and I have tried that and a slim knife, and can't see any recess?

Any more advice appreciated.

Alan.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

HIGH RISK OF INJURY TO PERSON - BUT HAS WORKED FOR ME.

With the greatest of care use a Stanley knife blade (just the naked blade) in a rocking movement gently work your way round the circumference of the case from winding stem to hinge.

CAREFULLY AND GENTLY.

Another method I have used with great success is to drop the watch off at my local watchmender's - 100% success and no injuries (to me).

If there is no recess are you sure the back cover is hinged/snap fit not screw down ?

Julian (L)


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Julian Latham said:


> HIGH RISK OF INJURY TO PERSON - BUT HAS WORKED FOR ME.
> 
> With the greatest of care use a Stanley knife blade (just the naked blade) in a rocking movement gently work your way round the circumference of the case from winding stem to hinge.
> 
> ...


Well there is a hinge at the bottom of the back case, so I assume it is.I'll give it another look.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Kevlar gloves and a Stanley Knife, but work away from yourself :to_become_senile:

Run the point of the Stanley knife very gently around the "join" a few times, maybe even some dirt is in there preventing you seeing the recess. (or a craft knife even)


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

mel said:


> Kevlar gloves and a Stanley Knife, but work away from yourself :to_become_senile:
> 
> Run the point of the Stanley knife very gently around the "join" a few times, maybe even some dirt is in there preventing you seeing the recess. (or a craft knife even)


I'll try that, nothing has worked so far. It keeps good time though.


----------

